# Dialer, Rechnung & Telekom.



## Wolfg54 (3 Mai 2003)

Hallo Forum.
Brauche dringend Eure Ratschläge und Erfahrungswerte, die Ihr mit der Telekom gemacht habt.
Zum Sachverhalt: Am 15.01.03 wurde ich von der Telekom angeschrieben, daß bei mir ein erhöhtes Aufkommen von 190 Verbindungen festgestellt wurde. Es stellte sich raus, nach einem Telefonat von mir, daß es eine Datenverbindung, laut Aussage Telekom ist. Nun leider erst wurden 190 Nummern auf mein Verlangen hin gesperrt.

Jetzt ging ich folgendermaßen vor: Am 04.02.03 teilte ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein der Telekom mit, daß ich besagte Datenverbindung nicht begleichen werde. Die Mehrwertnummer habe ich nicht bewußt angewählt, außerdem habe ich einen T-ISDN / DSL Anschluß. Die dazugehörige Teledat war und ist nicht angeschlossen. Also wurde irgendwie mein Rechner Manipuliert. Darüber wird Werbung gemacht auf der Homepage von Anygate / Genius.de ,die der Colt-Telekom GmbH zugehöhrig ist, bzw. weitervermietet wird. Meine Januarrechnung werde ich um den strittigen Betrag kürzen führte ich aus.

Nachdem ich meine Januar Abrechnung bekam, mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis, konnte ich besagte 190 Nummer erkennen und daraus ersehen, welcher Betrag mich dieses kosten sollte.
Es ist die Nummer 0190 829 941 die sich am 03.01.03 folgendermaßen einwählte:
20:13:50 - 01:00:00 / 95.94,-
21:14:16 - 01:00:00 / 95.94,-
22:14:31 - 00:46:27 / 74.30,- / nach 23 Uhr schaltete ich den Rechner aus. (Wie kann so eine Verbindung und auch Verbindungszeiten zustande kommen? )

Ich kürzte meine Telefonrechnung um 266.18,- Euro und teilte dieses der Telekom am 4 Februar 2003 schriftlich wie oben beschrieben mit. 
Nun folgten mehrere Mahnungen  über 272.40,- Euro, Telefonate meinerseits und Schriftverkehr.
Mir wurde auf Anfrage mitgeteilt das die strittige 190 Nummer zur Colt- Telecom GmbH gehört. ( In diesem Forum wurde mir dieses auch mitgeteilt.)

Am 13 März 2003 habe ich der Colt-Telecom ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein und den mit bekannten Sachverhalt zugeschickt. Mit der Feststellung, daß in Zukunf ich mich mit der Colt-Telekom auseinander setzen werde. Da die Nummer 190 829 941 von der Telekom, an Colt vergeben wurde.
Jedoch bis heute am 03.05.03 habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Dafür bekam ich am 14.04.03 vom bekannten Rechtsanwaltbüro Seiler & Kollegen einen Brief aus dem hervorgeht, daß besagte Kanzlei die Telekom als Rechtsbevollmächtigte vertritt und mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren droht, falls ich nicht den Betrag von 189.36,- Euro plus Unkosten begleiche. ( Der Streitwert liegt bei 272.40,- Euro )
Ich teilte Seiler & Co in einen Einschreiben mit, daß ich nicht bereit dazu bin besagte Kosten aus oben aufgeführten Gründen zu bezahlen. 
Wenn die Telekom nicht von Ihrer Vorderung zurücktritt werde ich Strafanzeige nach § 261 und 263 StGB stellen.
Bis heute habe ich ebenfall wie von Colt, auch nichts von Seiler gehört.

( Eine Datensicherung, bei der  Dialer Teenxxx in der Registrierung, auch unter verschiedenen Logos gefunden wurde und ein kriminalpolizeiliches Gespräch erfolgte )

Dafür bekam ich am 09.04.03 eine erneute Mahnung der Telekom, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, daß von der Januarrechnung noch eine Forderung von 83.04,- Euro offen sei. 
Ich frage mich was hier jetzt abgezogen wird? 
Am 4 Februar teilte ich doch der Telekom mit, daß ich den Betrag von 266.18,- Euro der über die Datenverbindung 0190 829 941 zustande kam nicht begleichen werde. Alle anderen Posten dieser Rechnung sind mit der Überweisung von 235,- Euro abgegolten worden.

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit der Telekom, habe ich jetzt  eine Soldenbestätigung erhalten. Doch um dieses Zahlenkauderwelsch verstehen zu können, muß man höhere Mathematik und Irrsin Studiert haben. 
Desweiteren wurde mir  telefonisch die Auskunft gegeben, daß es mit meinen Einschreiben vom 04.02.03 an die Telekom, bezüglich der Kürzung meiner Telefonrechnung und der Buchführung der Telekom, wo am 28.02.03 der gekürzte Betrag von 501.10,- auf 253,- Euro einging es wohl unstimmigkeiten gibt. Dieses währe aber mein Verschulden, da ich auf den Überweisungsträger nicht besagte Dialerverbindung mit aufgeführt hätte.
Selbst wenn dem so währe, kommt es ja schon alleine rechnerisch nicht hin was dieses super Personal mir weismachen will.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten. Es wird mir in der Mahnung der Telekom, eine Telefonsperre angedroht. ( Nicht wegen der strittigen Dialerverbindung ) sonder des angeblich offenen Postens aus der Januarrechnung.
Möchte mir eigentlich einen Anwalt nehmen.
Wer kennt im Großraum Hannover jemanden, der sich in dieser Materie auskennt.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
                                  Wolfgang


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Mai 2003)

@ Wolfg54

Es ist eine gute Idee zum Anwalt zu gehen. Rechtsanwälte findest Du in dem Link http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html etwas weiter unten.

Die Androhung der Sperre nach § 19 Abs. 4 TKV ist nur zulässig, wenn eine unbestrittene Forderung nicht bezahlt wird.


----------



## Veruschka (4 Mai 2003)

*Erfahrungsbericht*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

bei mir hat sich Mitte Dez.02 der Dialer od-teen.exe auf dem Computer installiert und zu 0190 829 139 eine Verbindung aufgebaut. 
Schaden   ca. € 90.- Diese Verbindung wurde auf der Januar Rechnung  der Telekom als eine Verbindung der Deutschen Telekom angegeben.
Für die 0190 829xxx ist jedoch der Anbieter die Colt-Telecom. Bis auf ein Formschreiben in dem mir ein Betreiber auf Mallorca für die 0190 829138 mitgeteilt wurde, habe ich trotz mehrere Anschreiben, von der Colt keine Antwort bekommen. 

Die Deutsche Telekom betreibt das Inkasso und Mahnwesen für die Colt-Telecom. Für dieses Tun für die Telekom eine Verpflichtung durch die Regulierungsbehörde an. Ein Hinweis von mir auf den § 15 der TKV wurde von der Telekom mit dem folgenden Satz kommentiert:

_Ein Verstoß gegen § 15 der TKV liegt nicht vor. Die von Ihnen beschriebene Regelung betrifft Call By Call Gespräche in die Netze anderer Telefongesellschaften. Verbindungen zu Servicenummern unterliegen dieser Regelung nicht._

Auch ich habe eine perfide letzte Mahnung der Telekom erhalten. Der Kontoauszug auf der Rückseite ergibt auf dem ersten Blick keinen Sinn.  Die Rechnungsbeträge und die geleisteten Zahlungen stimmen nicht mit den tatsächlichen Beträge bzw. Zahlungen überein. Summe der offenen Posten ist € 87,78 und ist identisch mit der strittigen Forderung plus Mahngebühren. Als fälliger Betrag wird jedoch eine Summe von € 26,85 gefordert. Wie die Telekom auf diese Summe kommt ist auf dem Kontoauszug nicht zuerkennen. Die Differenz von € 87,78 und 26,85 ergibt zufälliger Weise bis auf den Cent meine Telefonrechnung für den April 03. 

Bei einer Zahlung der € 26,85 wird das mit Sicherheit als Teilzahlung (Schuld Eingeständnis) ausgelegt bzw. die Rechnung vom April 03 wird angemahnt.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2003)

....die 0190829xxxx ist m.E. nicht von der Deutschen Telekom an Colt vermietet worden, als Betreiber ist zumindest bei der RegTp Colt selbst eingetragen. Die DTAG kann auch keine Nummern vergeben, sondern nur Nummern aus dem an sie vergebenen RNB weitervermieten. Von daher erscheint mir das geschilderte Gebaren der Telekom sehr merkwürdig. 8) 
Man kläre mich bitte auf, wenn ich das verkehrt sehe...


----------



## Veruschka (4 Mai 2003)

*Verhalten der Telekom*

Hallo Gast, 

der Nummernblock 0190 829 wurde der Colt-Telecom von der Regulierungsbehörde zugeteilt. Das Verhalten der DTAG ist in der Tat merkwürdig und wird von der DTAG mit einer Verplichtung durch die Regulierungsbehörde begründet.
Was natürlich so nicht korrekt ist. 

Gruß 
Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (4 Mai 2003)

ach ja und zum Thema Geldwäsche schreibt mir die Deutsche Telekom:

_Auch Ihre Vermutung , die Deutsche Telekom AG mache sich der Geldwäsche schuldig, ist falsch . Wie Ihnen bekannt ist wurden wir von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunnikation und Post verpflichtet, das Inkasso zu übernehmen. An diese Vorgabe muss sich die Deutsche Telekom  AG halten_

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## Wolfg54 (4 Mai 2003)

Danke für die Antworten die bisher eingegangen sind.
Was für mich allerdings absolut unverständlich ist:
Die Telefonrechnung beträgt insgesammt im Januar 501.10,- Euro
Ich ziehe den strittigen Dialerbetrag von 266.18,- ab,
Verbleiben also 234.93,- Euro - diese ich Überweise, damit alle anderen Verbindungen dieser Rechnung beglichen sind.
Wieso sind dann angeblich noch 83.04,- Euro offen?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Veruschka (4 Mai 2003)

*Perfide Mahnung*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

egal mit welcher Rechenweise die Deutsche Telekom auf die Forderung von €83,04 gekommen ist, wenn Du diesen Betrag begleichst hast Du eine Teilzahlung geleistet. Du erkennst damit die Forderung der Telekom an. Eine Aufforderung zur Resttilgung wird mit Sicherheit folgen.

So jetzt muss ich nach Barcelona.

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2003)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja und zum Thema Geldwäsche schreibt mir die Deutsche Telekom:
> 
> _Auch Ihre Vermutung , die Deutsche Telekom AG mache sich der Geldwäsche schuldig, ist falsch . Wie Ihnen bekannt ist wurden wir von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunnikation und Post verpflichtet, das Inkasso zu übernehmen. An diese Vorgabe muss sich die Deutsche Telekom  AG halten_
> 
> Gruß Veruschka



Inkasso geht in Ordnung, wenn die Forderung in Ordnung geht. Die Verpflichtung endet dort, wo die Straftat beginnt. Auch Banken betreiben legale Geschäfte, aber ab bestimmten Summen, die eingezahlt werden sollen, wollen die die Personalien wissen. Warum wohl ?

Hast Du bei der Telekom ein Geständnis erwartet?


----------



## Veruschka (4 Mai 2003)

*Geständnis*

Hallo Jurist,

ein Geständnis der Deutschen Telekom ? Das kann mir die Telekom nicht an tun. Da müsste ich ja meine Anzeige zurück ziehen.  Nein, habe ich nicht erwartet. Wie kommst Du darauf. Ich habe die  Telekom über den betrügerischen Verbindungsaufbau informiert. Weiterhin habe ich der Telekom, Deinem Vorgang folgend, mitgeteilt dass sie das Inkasso für einen Betrüger betreibt und die Telekom, sich der Geldwäsche schuldig macht. Eine Rechtfertigung der Deutschen Telekom für die Straftat ist die angebliche  Verpflichtung für das Inkasso durch die  Regulierungsbehörde. Hast Du was anderes erwartet?

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du bei der Telekom ein Geständnis erwartet?


@Veruschka 
hast du etwa  das    übersehen? dann noch mal ausdrücklich: es  handelt sich um eine ironisch/rhetorische Frage.  
Gruß
tf


----------



## Veruschka (4 Mai 2003)

Sorry, das mit dem    werd ich wohl nie blicken. Wollte auch niemanden auf die Füsse treten. Fühlte mich einfach falsch verstanden.

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## ralf63 (5 Mai 2003)

Hallo Wolfg54,

ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie du. Ich bin ebenso vorgegangen: Mitteilung, dass ich die Forderung mit den 0190-Nummern nicht anerkenne, daraufhin Widerruf der unrechtmäßigen Abbuchung und Überweisung des korrekten Restbetrages. Dies alles habe ich der Telekom mehrfach geschrieben.

Dennoch erhielt ich mehrere Mahungen - alle über den falschen Betrag, alle über unterschiedliche Beträge und bei keiner Mahnung war der Betrag bzw. dessen Zusammensetzung auch nur annähernd nachvollziehbar. Einmal wurde dann mitgeteilt, dass man vom Lastschrifteinzug zurücktrete, später erhielt ich wie gewohnt die nächste Rechnung mit dem Hinweis, dass man den Betrag vom Konto xyz abbuchen werde.

Kurzum, wenn man einmal nur einen Teilbetrag bezahlt, scheint bei der Telekom das Chaos auszubrechen. In jedem Schreiben und jeder Mahnung ist der Wurm drin und nichts stimmt mehr.
Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Ein Anwaltsschreiben habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Die Namen der 0190-Betreiber hat man mir auch, trotz mehrfacher schriftlicher Aufforderung, noch nicht mitgeteilt.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass bei der Telekom die linke Hand nicht weiß, was die rechte macht und das die Organisation ziemlich chaotisch ist. Es funktioniert nur, so lange sich nicht die kleinste Unregelmäßigkeit einschleicht. Mal sehen, was für ein Blödsinn in dem nächsten Schreiben steht ...


----------



## medirose (7 Mai 2003)

*Rechnung von Telekom über 0190081xxx*

Hallo, 

benötige Hilfe und Erfahrungen wie ich bei folgendem Fall vorgehen soll:

Habe von der Telekom Rechnung über 206,90 €  für 019081XXX erhalten.

Anbieter ist: dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET)
                   Isaac-Fulda-Alle 16
                   55124 Mainz

Mir ist nicht bewußt diese 0190 Nr. angewählt zu haben. Lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis war ich beim o.g. Anbieter:

am 09.03.03  um 18:12:24    2:24 Min 
                          18.26:22  20:44 Min 
                          21:16:48    5:34 Min
                          21:22:53    1:09 Min

      11.03.03  um 20:55:00    42:47 Min
      12.03.03  um 20:45:13    13:32 Min eingewählt.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, daß ich diesen Betrag nicht bezahlen muß.
Bitte um Hilfe - Vergehensweise. Danke im Voraus!  

Mfg Chris


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2003)

*Re: Rechnung von Telekom über 0190081xxx*



			
				medirose schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Hilfe - Vergehensweise.



erst dies gründlich lesen und entsprechend vorgehen:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

tf


----------



## Veruschka (15 Mai 2003)

*Die Suche nach Antworten*

@ Wolfg54,

die Geschichte mit der dubiosen Mahnung lässt mich nicht ruhen.
In Deinem und meinem Fall gibt es parallelen. Die Mehrwertnummer für die die DTAG das Inkasso betreibt, wurde der Colt zugeteilt.
Wenn man die ursprüngliche Forderung durch die Forderung in der letzten Mahnung der DTAG dividiert (266,18: 83,04 bzw. 87,87: 26,85) erhält man einen Wert von gerundet 3,2.
Warum kürzt die DTAG die ursprüngliche Forderung um den Faktor 3,2?
Eine Vermutung dürfte sein, die Colt verzichtet auf ihre Forderung und die DTAG erhebt nur noch ihren Anteil an den Gebühren.

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2003)

*mcn.tele.com AG*

habe auch eine Rechnug von einer Gewissen Firma mcn.tele.com AG aus 61352 BAD Homburg in der Gartenstr 33 erhalten auf meiner   Telefonrechung mit einer Verbindung über 0190092102 Nummer und ich soll jetzt 74 euro dafür bezahlen . ich   habe aber nimals eine solche Nummer  angwält weder Über das intenet oder am Telefonzu dem wie soll 
das Über das Internet gehen habe DSL und es ist nicht Möglich über DSL 0190 Nummer an zu Wählen und Angrufen habe ich ganz sicher bei solch einer Nummer auch nicht . habe jetzt ein Widerspruch schreiben an die Telekom gesant und  gegen den von mir oben genaten betrag widersprochen . jetzt mal abwarten was Kommt wen eine Manung Kommt dan gehe ich mit dieser zu meinem Anwalt weill so muss man sich Untergrigen lassen . ich weiss sowiso nich wie die RGTP einem solchen ..... Unternem irgend eine 0190 nummer erteilen kann und ich werde auch beschwerde bei der RGTP einlegen was das eigendlich soll  so was auch noch zu Unterstützen . kann mir doch keiner Erzhälen das die RGTP noch nich was von solchen ......  gehört hatt . 

 :evil:

_editiert siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf _


----------

